
China’s chipmakers could use RISC-V to reduce impact of US sanctions - Lio
https://technode.com/2019/07/24/chinas-chipmakers-risc-v-sanctions/
======
sddfd
The US sanctions and the effect on Huawei just made it very easy for Chinese
companies to justify expenses that increase technological independence, on all
levels (not only hardware).

